# This server is crap



## FilthyFletch (Mar 12, 2014)

When is RIU going to get a big boy server/provider? This has got to be the worse server and code writing ever for any site. Id be embarrassed if I owned the site to keep using unreliable always down servers.We are going to get a new server and not use this piece of crap service soon right?


----------



## mtgeezer (Mar 12, 2014)

Well....................you don't own it, the mods @ RIU do. If you have issues then you could always go elsewhere where they have it all together for your expert satisfaction. Lastly, you've been on here for 7+ years. Surely you could have found a site to match your particular sensibilities................................or can you?kiss-ass


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 12, 2014)

Today R.I.U. has been down all day in the UK, don't know if that's just a UK thing or Global?? I thought >

a) The Servers must be finally being swapped?
b) The Spam Bots had finally brought down R.I.U.
c) The site hadn't paid its Fees??
d) The site owner had been Busted??
e) The site had been stolen by Aliens
f) The "Likes" had been switched back on and the Shit had really hit the fan...

Peace


----------



## charface (Mar 12, 2014)

............


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 12, 2014)

Man you crack me up charface


----------



## charface (Mar 12, 2014)

Me too. lol


----------



## SpaaaceCowboy (Mar 12, 2014)

RIU is a lot like this rocket

A lot more epoxy bud

[video=youtube;J-15ZUpcUSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-15ZUpcUSU[/video]


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 12, 2014)

SpaaaceCowboy said:


> RIU is a lot like this rocket
> 
> A lot more epoxy bud
> 
> [video=youtube;J-15ZUpcUSU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-15ZUpcUSU[/video]


Awesome!! what day out...want one!!


----------



## Myles117 (Mar 12, 2014)

free things... they tend to be of mediocre quality


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 12, 2014)

My milkshakes bring all the boys to the yard boys to the yard your damn right its better than yours your damn right its better than yours

Oh and by the way it affected the US too


----------



## oregongrowpros (Mar 12, 2014)

What I don't understand is why not put up a simple index.HTML that's says something like " our site is temporarily down... blah blah blah" then when its back, remove it.

It takes all of 30 seconds to do...

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 12, 2014)

Ahhhh mtgeezer I love the newer folks who havent been here since the beginning. If you had been, which you havent been unlike myself, you would also get frustrated as the original site was setup way better. Also yeah the mods do not own the site if you don't even know that I suggest you sit quietly as it's over your head. Roll owns the site and is in charge of the servers and most of the code changes. You should also keep in mind while myself and the other longtime posters and members do not own the site we have help build it and attract the people to this site. So that in mind the users make the site the draw not the owner so if we have concerns we should voice them to let them be known. Idiots who say nothing in life and just take the ass raping have no voice. I just think its about time to use the ad rev and google hit money to get on a real off shore stable server. Now go sit down and when you grow a pair you can come speak up or if not.....you can kiss all of the original members ass..pucker up


----------



## tusseltussel (Mar 13, 2014)

I agree with the old site being better, the grow faq was helpful for newbs but this seems like a harsh reaction to not being able to get on riu for a few hrs. Maybe get a fucking life if this site is that important to you somethings wrong


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2014)

spammers really bad today


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Mar 13, 2014)

Site problems sure seem to have run a lot of people off. I must admit it's gay as hell to have it go up and down and for god sakes can't the spammers at least be slowed with ip or subnet bans? For fucks sake out smart those no life bums.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 13, 2014)

oregongrowpros said:


> What I don't understand is why not put up a simple index.HTML that's says something like " our site is temporarily down... blah blah blah" then when its back, remove it.
> 
> It takes all of 30 seconds to do...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Rollitup mobile app


I'll tell you why, b/c admin has almost no tech skills, is NEVER here, and does not have the $$ to upgrade this server.

And for whatever reason, refuses to ask for our help.


----------



## tusseltussel (Mar 13, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> Site problems sure seem to have run a lot of people off. I must admit it's gay as hell to have it go up and down and for god sakes can't the spammers at least be slowed with ip or subnet bans? For fucks sake out smart those no life bums.


I think its the negative attitude of the general roll it up population that has run people off. I don't really notice many site problems other than the spammers. it goes down for a couple hrs a few times a year, doesn't seem excessive to me but I guess im old enough to remember life before internet, ever have a power outage during a storm? did you flame the electric company? sounds like a puss move to me


----------



## BarnBuster (Mar 13, 2014)

tusseltussel said:


> ... life before internet,


and 1 phone in the house in the hallway. i laff when i see people carrying the phone everywhere they go.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 13, 2014)

BarnBuster said:


> and 1 phone in the house in the hallway. i laff when i see people carrying the phone everywhere they go.


dont make me laugh


----------



## vostok (Mar 13, 2014)

Now with legalization rolling ahead, many many new cannabis sites are opening up, and many young members will float around from site to site, I'm saying its getting very competitive out there, 10 ...18 year olds growing in their rubbermaids, is the market now, rather than 4..28 year olds growing SCROG in a closet, as per 2-3 years ago or even uncle buck, growing back of the hen house for the last 20 years is rare, ... its fucked up teens and their CFL rubbermaids that run the show now, so you gotta find where you sit in the scale of things ....?


----------



## tusseltussel (Mar 13, 2014)

vostok said:


> so you gotta find where you sit in the scale of things ....?


Is there an app for that?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 13, 2014)

tusseltussel said:


> I think its the negative attitude of the general roll it up population that has run people off. I don't really notice many site problems other than the spammers. it goes down for a couple hrs a few times a year, doesn't seem excessive to me but I guess im old enough to remember life before internet, ever have a power outage during a storm? did you flame the electric company? sounds like a puss move to me


This isn't entirely accurate. There have been numerous occasions when pages and/or site loads slowly, very similar to what your home computer does when the registry needs cleaning.

We need an upgraded server, and I'll be happy to donate $$ if needed.


----------



## tusseltussel (Mar 13, 2014)

Sunbiz1 said:


> This isn't entirely accurate. There have been numerous occasions when pages and/or site loads slowly, very similar to what your home computer does when the registry needs cleaning.
> 
> We need an upgraded server, and I'll be happy to donate $$ if needed.


when you say we, who do you mean? What is not entirely accurate, the negativity, the fact that I don't notice many site problems or that it only goes down a couple times a year? the negativity has been chasing people off for years, me not noticing many site issues is my opinion formed from being on here almost every day for 7 years and it does only go own few times a year. Me thinking it is not excessive is also an opinion.

I never run into pages that load slow maybe it's your computer


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 13, 2014)

tusseltussel said:


> when you say we, who do you mean? What is not entirely accurate, the negativity, the fact that I don't notice many site problems or that it only goes down a couple times a year? the negativity has been chasing people off for years, me not noticing many site issues is my opinion formed from being on here almost every day for 7 years and it does only go own few times a year. Me thinking it is not excessive is also an opinion.
> 
> I never run into pages that load slow maybe it's your computer


I ignore negativity, every message board has it's share...including Facebook.

Not my computer, already mentioned I regularly use a registry cleaner etc., something most members here probably do not do.

Plus the slow loading is usually a precursor to server here crashing.

Peace


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2014)

FilthyFletch said:


> Ahhhh mtgeezer I love the newer folks who havent been here since the beginning. If you had been, which you havent been unlike myself, you would also get frustrated as the original site was setup way better. Also yeah the mods do not own the site if you don't even know that I suggest you sit quietly as it's over your head. Roll owns the site and is in charge of the servers and most of the code changes. You should also keep in mind while myself and the other longtime posters and members do not own the site we have help build it and attract the people to this site. So that in mind the users make the site the draw not the owner so if we have concerns we should voice them to let them be known. Idiots who say nothing in life and just take the ass raping have no voice. I just think its about time to use the ad rev and google hit money to get on a real off shore stable server. Now go sit down and when you grow a pair you can come speak up or if not.....you can kiss all of the original members ass..pucker up


you're comparing a couple hours of server downtime to anal rape?

the internet is either really srs bsnss to you, or you have really been desensitized to anal rape.


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 13, 2014)

right, and while all the problems we are seeing are annoying I don't see people like fletch or who ever offering to help pay for the server upgrades that are being worked on. 

some people think everything should be top notch and free. and if it's not lets start a bitch thread about it ~smh


----------



## kinetic (Mar 13, 2014)

Space is needed on those servers so posts from 2006 can stay and the like button can stay gone. Those 2006 posts are very very important. So much so that when they get bumped the post bumping them gets removed. Because ya know, those threads are important.


----------



## cc2012 (Mar 13, 2014)

Space is easily sorted without deleting posts(though a spring clean never hurt) wonder if its on WinDoze or Linux based Server??

I still think we need the "Likes" or peeps will just use the +Rep way too much...better of having both or none...

Peace


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 18, 2014)

Tussel You been here Almost as long as me and if you think this was a one time issue then you haven't been coming on daily that's for sure lol. The site goes down daily sometimes in 10 hour blocks. The old site version was much more stable and we have switched servers many times we have yet to actually use the offshore out of US territory servers Roll claimed we had always been on. The thing is if you are familiar with web design and site reputation you know a site that goes down more then 2 or 3 times in a year looses popularity and gets known as poorly written. This site overall has gone to hell as far as its building. i know some users could care less and just don't mind all the issues but I am a web designer myself has been my main job last 10 years and these basic things are just annoying and very simple to fix if the designer has the most basic of web design knowledge which obviously they do not. That was all this was about just calling out laziness.


----------



## minnesmoker (Mar 19, 2014)

OP: What's the web address for your superior mmj forum?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 20, 2014)

I was also gonna ask if he knew the site was being worked on? 

and he exaggerates a bit. ten hours a day ? lol


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Mar 20, 2014)

[h=2]Request Timeout[/h] This request takes too long to process, it is timed out by the server. If it should not be timed out, please contact administrator of this web site to increase 'Connection Timeout'. 

Not 10 hours a day, but been getting a LOT of these messages again lately.


----------

